# Drop Drywall Ceiling



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Absolutely! You can frame it with wood or metal studs. There is even a grid system for attaching drywall to (available at an drywall and/or acoustical supply yard. None of the above is really DIY "friendly" unless you're pretty experienced, but definitely can be done....


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

Keep your nice ceiling height and just box in around the duct work. Allot less framing and you will have a nice high ceiling everywhere else. Frame around the duct work with 2x3s or 2x4 fastened to the existing floor joists.


----------



## JasonS (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. My wife and I were looking last night, and I think it won't be too bad if it's lower in two different areas. Besides, I think we're going to frame everything ourselves, and hire out the drywall work, but I think we'd hire out the entire thing if we dropped the ceiling. We need to save wherever we can.


----------

